

Ask YC: is webpy dead? - pystar

i have noticed a lull in the development of webpy and also on the site, i wonder if aaron is interested in the project? I have moved on to web2py which is great, but sometimes, i long for webpy. any hints on what is happening?
======
mdasen
It might not be dead. It might simply be done.

web.py is meant to be anti-framework. Adding new features probably isn't high
on his list since it's not supposed to be monolithic like that. The code is
stable and complete for what it was supposed to accomplish. Is there something
you're looking for it to do that it doesn't (that would still be within their
anti-framework scope)?

~~~
aitoehigie
It doesnt do sessions natively without using flup, but i heard that that will
be included in webpy 0.3 but noword about its release for now. and i just wish
it could incorporate open id also.

------
rcoder
I deployed a low-volume production service on webpy a couple of years ago, and
haven't had to pay more than cursory attention to logs and patches since then.
That's fine with me, especially compared to, I dunno, Rails or PHP, where you
pretty much have to apply some critical security patch every 60 days, or
upgrade to handle the latest RESTfulEncryptedAgileCookieStoreAjaxWidget API.

